# Sicilian: cammurriare



## Trosa

Hey, guys!

Do you people imagine what does this means?: "cammurriare"

Ex.:   "Margherita continua a _cammurriare _Cris."
(The word goes precisely like this, with the _italic_).

Thank you, folks


----------



## Simoril

Ciao Trosa!
Here in Palermo, my hometown (Sicily), we use the verb "camurriare" with the meaning of annoying/bother someone... It's a dialect Sicilian term! No sign of it in any Italian dictionaries!
What are you reading/translating and by whom?
Hope this helps!
Bye!


----------



## Alec71

Hi 

I 've seen it is a slangish synonym of "behaving as a mafioso does".

In a more appropriate style it could mean: exploit, deceive...

@ Simoril: just by googling the word you will get the meaning


----------



## Trosa

Only for the Neapolitan mafia... But I think "cammurriare", in this context, might be like "pissing her off" with some subject.


----------



## entrapta

That's what I thought when I first read it...is there by any chance any relation with the word "camorra"?


----------



## Simoril

When I say to somebody "Non mi camurriare" I intend "Leave me alone!" no relation with any "camorra". As usual, it's important to know more context!


----------



## Trosa

Yes, Simoril, that's exactly the sense I suspected of! I have googled  it, but it wasn't that specific as a live human source, like you ,  wanted to be sure.


----------



## Alec71

Sorry, I had not read your post 3 properly ... but I suppose the meaning here involved is in some way different... don't you?


----------



## Trosa

I just needed to know the general meaning, then I can perfectly fit it in the context. Thank you again!


----------



## Simoril

Trosa said:


> Yes, Simoril, that's exactly the sense I suspected of! I have googled it, but it wasn't that specific as a live human source, like you , wanted to be sure.


 
happy to help!
...and... Mr. Camilleri, author of Montalbano's adventures, uses "camurriare" quite a lot, with the same meaning. He's more authoritative than I am!!


----------



## Trosa

Oh, Simoril, the source is a book from Annamaria Tedesco, maybe she's sicilian...

Yes, I know Montalbano a little, from the TV series, saw some when I studied Italian culture in the University. Andrea Camilleri is sicilian all right


----------



## Simoril

Wow! Camilleri is a Sicilian I'm proud of! 
I couldn't imagine he was part of a subject at University!!!! Well done!
Good luck with your book and... in case of any other dialect term, just whistle!


----------



## charyuop

Non era Montalbano che diceva "e' una camurria"? o forse era uno dei film tipo Mi-Pa viaggio solo andata...non ricordo.


----------



## Simoril

"E' una camurria!" = è una vera scocciatura! è una grande rottura di scatole!


----------



## charyuop

Simoril said:


> "E' una camurria!" = è una vera scocciatura! è una grande rottura di scatole!


 
Si', ma c'era un personaggio che l'aveva lanciata in tv...non ricordo chi pero'. Io non conosco nessun siciliano, per conoscere sta parola in dialetto siciliano devo averla sentita in qualche programma televisivo.


----------

